# Here is how I wrapped three gifts today



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

I used Junk Mail to do them and did not spend on wrapping paper but used Coles and Woolworths flyers and punched flowers on Junk Mail and doodled on the petals .


----------



## Netcan2 (Jan 18, 2015)

LOVE IT!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Clever idea, you would have just thrown it all away just like the recipient will do so re cycling is good


----------



## dylansnana (Feb 11, 2011)

Such a creative idea and really beautiful


----------



## Maureen0722 (Jun 9, 2015)

Love this idea... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for looking in and leaving your remarks and compliments and kind words ..
Benita Perth W Aust


----------



## csurface (Jan 11, 2015)

Lovely! These are beautiful.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Very clever and nice work too!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I have used the junk mail before. But I didn't have your beautiful flowers to decorate them with. Beautifully done!!!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Genius!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

The flowers definitely add done pizazz. Great idea.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Neat!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

That is so great and they look wonderful!!!


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Exquisite as always


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

very cleaver, they all look wonderful.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Horsin'around (Jan 15, 2012)

How do you do that??? Very creative and attractive. Thanks for showing all of us.
Merry Christmas!
Sue


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

You have your Trademark on your wrappings ....they all have your personal touch. 
Love each one how you do them up.


----------



## elliebe (Sep 11, 2013)

looks great


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautifully done.. :thumbup:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

They look very nice. When our kids were growing up, I often used the funny section of the newspaper to wrap family gifts. That way I only had to buy wrapping paper for the presents that went to outside family and friends.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

aluminum foil works or decorate paper bags :thumbup:


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Evie RM said:


> They look very nice. When our kids were growing up, I often used the funny section of the newspaper to wrap family gifts. That way I only had to buy wrapping paper for the presents that went to outside family and friends.


Thanks for leaving comments Evie, my friends are aware of what I do and dont mind receiving my gift wraps as they know they are going to get something new to think about and will follow suit if they know how . Saves and also the enviroment. 
Benita Merry Christmas and Happy new year to all


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Great idea and beautifully done! An inspiration for recyclers and those who like nicely wrapped packages, too. Loved the flowers, too.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Your talent has no boundaries.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

WOW! What a super idea. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow! You are so creative!


----------



## grandmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

I have no idea how you do this. Could you tell me how?


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Evie RM said:


> They look very nice. When our kids were growing up, I often used the funny section of the newspaper to wrap family gifts. That way I only had to buy wrapping paper for the presents that went to outside family and friends.


I still do use the comic pages even though my kids are adults. They get a kick out of the wrapping and it brings back memories. I do love your personal touch embellishments. Believe me, the recepients appreciate your creativity.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Just love these! Junk mail is so colorful. And it seems such a waste to invest in Christmas paper; it looks nice for about a second, and then it gets ripped to bits, and the only creatures who really get to enjoy it are our cats.

Hazel


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Unique and beautifully eye-catching.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very pretty ! You are so talented ! &#128077;


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

We use junk mail for fire starters, but I love your creativity. I may borrow this for next year and for birthday gifts. So much more more eye catching and original than store bought wrap.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

You are very talented and your great work shows it.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

For the shopper use the ads from dept. store, for the cartoon lovers use the cartoon section, for the auto buffs use the for sale automobile section....for the decorator use the home section..the thoughts are endless ..I love how you use your flower decos to go with them..


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

That's called "recycling" with a capital R.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

I never would have guessed that you started with junk mail! You are very creative!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Very creative!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

benita1945 said:


> I used Junk Mail to do them and did not spend on wrapping paper but used Coles and Woolworths flyers and punched flowers on Junk Mail and doodled on the petals .


Benita, you fold a paper in 2 and it's art! I don't know how you do it, but everything you touch, including junk mail, turns out classy!
Thank you for sharing and Merry Christmas to you and all yours!


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for all who left comments . Merry christmas and Happy New Year 

Benita


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

I will show you how they are done and collected through out my days and it is time consuming but it is ok when you are retired and crafts is your passion
Will put it in later when I have more time 

benita


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Many years ago, I used the comics page to wrap children's gifts, the financial and sports pages for men's gifts.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Great idea,your Christmas gifts look unique..thank you for sharing your ideas.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Very clever!


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

grandmonster said:


> I have no idea how you do this. Could you tell me how?


I jsut use the flyers to wrap the gifts and I have put in a topic under another topic of how I get them drawn and cut out and put together.

Benita


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your wonderful idea with us. I just love it. I will be looking at junk mail little differently now. I always look for prepaid envelopes so I can sent their junk back (less anything with my name on it).


----------

